# Gas Patio Heater Advice Please



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

We are looking to get a gas patio heater as we'll be using the garden more this year by the looks of things! Trying to choose one is proving difficult so I wondered if the good people of detailing world would have any recommendations?
Price seems to be all over the place. We want it to be reasonable quality and not fall apart of rust to bits in a year so don't mind paying a reasonable amount. The highest BTU we can get seems to be the best option for warmth but do you go for a top reflector type, glass tube type etc? We will get a cover for it. Decking is 6x5m but really it only needs to heat around an L shaped seating bit but more would be good.

Some we've been looking at

https://www.bbqgaslondon.co.uk/patio-heaters/gas-patio-heaters/viva-stainless-flame-heater

https://www.dunelm.com/product/grap...VBrTVCh1eHQeGEAkYAiABEgJFIvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

https://www.bbqgaslondon.co.uk/patio-heaters/gas-patio-heaters/pyramid-flame-patio-heater

Any advice welcome. Cheers.


----------

